# ! HELP ! (Logo erstellung) brauche euren Rat!



## surffix (14. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Ich weiss leider nicht, ob das hier nun in diesem Forum richtig ist. Wenn nicht, bitte verschieben...

Also ich möchte unter der DOMAIN: http://www.surffix.net
eine neue Website eröffnen.
Es handelt sich hier sehr wahrscheinlich um eine Seite, die für andere Internet User Service anbieten wird. Es ist z.B.: ein Webmail Service geplant. Alle Service werden mit Werbung finanziert und kostenlos betrieben. Es entstehen keine kosten für User.

Nun benötigen wir als erstes ein Logo.
Ich habe mich mal rangesetzt und 3 Logos entwurfen.

Welches findet ihr besser?
Was könnte man besser machen?

ZU DEN LOGOS 

Mein Favorit ist das Logo Nr. 1.
Mir gefällt das besser.

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## Nofear (14. Oktober 2002)

Ich würde eher zu Logo 2 tendieren.

Logo 3 kann mann völliug ausschließen,da es zu "gefangen" wirkt!
Logo 2 anstatt Logo 1 deshalb, weil das "S" in runder Form besser "rüberkommt"

Willst du die Größe beibehalten?
Das Logo ist zu groß....

ciao


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

volle zustimmung zu nofear

das s in logo eins ist wirklich ungelenk und passt überhaupt nicht zur "hauptschrift".

das logo ist nicht nur zu gross, auch die proportion des Logo-Zeichens (s mit kasten) zum restlichen Logoteil stimmt nicht, das müsste größer, aber ich weiss nicht ob es das wirklich bringt. vielleicht solltest du die beiden teile noch einmal vertikal zueinander verschieben, da das "haupt-S" als eigentliche versalie nur bis zur mittellänge reicht, und unten die Unterlänge übertrifft, das passt so nicht richtig

bei nummer drei: das problem ist oft, das schriften gemischt werden, deren kursivwinkel nicht zueinander passen. Die Glyphen dann selbst manuell zu neigen macht es meist nicht besser. ich kann nur von falschen fetten und kursiven abraten (das s im 2. Logo sieht mir auch etwas komisch aus)


----------



## nickname (11. November 2002)

Auch Logo 2, bei 1 ist wie schon gesagt wurde das S zu kantig.
Farblich find ich zwar 3 am besten, sieht aber eher nach'nem Supermarkt aus ;-)

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## rawuza (12. November 2002)

*bild nr 3.*

Ich finde logo nr.3 am besten. ihr habt zwar recht, aber die logos 1. und 2. sehen mehr nach klebstoff oder so etwas aus!


----------



## surffix (13. November 2002)

*OK OK...*

Na also nun weiss ich nicht mehr was ich denken soll,

Meine beiden Favoriten, sind eigentlich Bild Nr.1 und Bild Nr.2!

Also ich glaube nach euren Meinungen, sollte ich mich ran setzten und ein neues Logo versuchen?

Oh jeh Oh jeh!

Ich habe da überhaupt keine Peilung.

Ich habe mir schon mehrere Tutorials zur Logo erstellung angesehen, doch bei mir hackt es immer bei der Umsetzung des Logos.

Bitte helft mir!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## nickname (13. November 2002)

Also grundsätzlich mal zu Grafik/Design: 
"Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen" in erster Linie muss es dem Erschaffer gefallen!
Sicher, je mehr Leute die eingenen Arbeiten gut finden, desto stolzer ist man, aber wie gesagt es wird immer Leute geben, die es nicht mögen, egal wofür Du Dich entscheidest, und eben die Schlussentscheidung musst DU treffen  

nickname :|


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (13. November 2002)

um nickname zu bestätigen hier mein favorit: Nr. 1  

Nr. 3 gefällt mir einfach nicht und bei Nr. 2 find ich das "S" zu langweilig, nichtssagend. wogegen das "S" bei Nr. 1 energischer, selbstbewusster rüberkommt.


----------



## rawuza (13. November 2002)

*nickname hat recht*

nickname hat recht
Es sollte einem grundsätzlich selber gefallen und natürlich auch zur Homepage dazupassen (DESIGN)

Kleine Frage an surffix:
In welchen prog hast du die entworfen?


----------



## Hercules (20. Januar 2003)

na klar "kenne" ich die Fonts...
(mail schreiben) coolsge@web.de

zum Logo  Der AbsTAND ZWISCHEN S und U
ist zu groß!!!  Da liest man  s -- urffix.
Da müsstest du vielleicht noch einen Ausweg finden...


----------



## Hercules (20. Januar 2003)

sorry für die Schreibfehler...


----------

